# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 10/2010



## PCGH_Marco (27. Juli 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 10/2010   

Grüße Marco


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bonusmaterial zu Wissensartikel Hintergrund TDP

- Weitere Wissensartikel zum Thema Prozessoren
- Prozessorfinder Intel
- Prozessorfinder AMD
​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *GTX 460: Optimiert! *in der PCGH 10/2010, Seite 38ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• Unigine Heaven Benchmark
• Gothic 3: PCGH Ultra-Config
• PowerDVD 10 Ultra
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• Nvidia Inspector  (od. Heft-DVD; siehe auch [Community Project] NVIDIA Inspector - Custom Setting Names - BETA)
• VLC Media Player (od. Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Nvidia Geforce-Treiber
• Fermi BIOS Editor (fbe@orbmu2k.de)
• NVFlash
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.5

*Weitere Informationen*
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 

Im Artikel beschreiben wir die BIOS-Modifikation einer Geforce GTX 460, um einerseits auf dem Desktop weiter Strom zu sparen und optional unter 3D 1,21 Volt anlegen zu können. Da wir die Mods bei diversen Grafikkarten-Modellen durchführten, bieten wir die gemoddeten BIOS-Versionen hier zum Download an. Für etwaige Schäden an der Hardware übernehmen wir keine Haftung.

*GTX 460 Mod-BIOSe: 825 Millivolt für 2D und max. 1,21 Volt für 3D – Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr!*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das leisten 400-Euro-PCs


**Bei dem Artikel hat sich leider ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen: Anstelle des Asrock N68-S3 UCC haben wir das Asrock N68C-S UCC verwendet.

Der korrekte Link ist hier:
ASRock > Produkte > N68C-S UCC*
​*
**Spiele-PC für 400 Euro:
* 

Komponente|Link zum Preisvergleich
Athlon II X3 435 (2,9 GHz) Boxed|
Preisvergleich

AMD Boxed|-
Asrock N68C-S UCC (Geforce 7025/630a)|
Preisvergleich

 Club 3D Radeon HD 5770 (512 MByte)|
Preisvergleich

G.Skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|
Preisvergleich

Kingston Value KVR1333D3N9/1G|
Preisvergleich

Samsung Spintpoint F3 HD502HJ, 500 GByte|
Preisvergleich

LG GH22NS50|
Preisvergleich

Inter-Tech Microstarter 1|
Preisvergleich

Scythe Kaze Jyu New SY1025SLN12H|
Preisvergleich

Be quiet Pure Power 350W (L7-350W/BN104)|
Preisvergleich*

Arbeits-PC für 400 Euro:
* 

Komponente|Link zum Preisvergleich
Athlon II X4 635 (2,9 GHz) | 
Preisvergleich

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 | 
Preisvergleich

Asus M4A88TD-M/USB3 (Sockel AM3, 880G-Chip) | 
Preisvergleich

Onboard-Grafik Radeon HD 4250 | -
G.Skill F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT | 
Preisvergleich

Samsung Spintpoint F3 HD502HJ, 500 GByte | 
Preisvergleich

LG GH22NS50 | 
Preisvergleich

Xigmatek Asgard II | 
Preisvergleich

Be quiet Silent Wings PWM 120 | 
Preisvergleich

Be quiet Pure Power 350W (L7-350W/BN104) | 
Preisvergleich*

HTPC für 400 Euro:
* 

Komponente|Link zum Preisvergleich
 Athlon II X2 235e (2,7 GHz, 45 Watt) | 
Preisvergleich

Scythe Big Shuriken | 
Preisvergleich

Asus M4A88TD-M/USB3 (Sockel AM3, 880G-Chip) | 
Preisvergleich

Onboard-Grafik Radeon HD 4250 | -
G.Skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT | 
Preisvergleich

Samsung Spintpoint F3 HD502HJ, 500 GByte | 
Preisvergleich

Liteon IHOS104 | 
Preisvergleich

Antec Minuet 350 | 
Preisvergleich

350-Watt-Netzteil beim Gehäuse enthalten | -


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. August 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial Wie funktioniert ein Mainboard

*Englischsprachiger Artikel über den Startvorgang eines PCs: How Computers Boot Up : Gustavo Duarte
Englischsprachiger Artikel über die Spannungsversorgung von Mainboards: Everything You Need to Know About The Motherboard Voltage Regulator Circuit | Hardware Secrets​


----------



## Daniel_M (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Befehlssätze im Detail

*- Weitere Wissensartikel zum Thema Prozessoren
- Prozessorfinder Intel
- Prozessorfinder AMD
​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. August 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Extreme AA-Modi *in der PCGH 10/2010, Seite 44ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• Nvidia Inspector (od. Heft-DVD; siehe auch [Community Project] NVIDIA Inspector - Custom Setting Names - BETA)
• Nvidia Geforce-Treiber
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.5

*Weitere Informationen*
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. August 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Fermis ab 160 Euro *in der PCGH 10/2010, Seite 28ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*
Die Probanden im PCGH-Preisvergleich* (nach Noten platziert)
• Edel-Grafikkarten GTX 460 Heidi Extreme Edition
• Gainward Geforce GTX 460 Golden Sample (GS)/2G
• Gainward Geforce GTX 460 Golden Sample GLH
• MSI N465GTX Twin Frozr II Golden Edition Plus
 • Gigabyte GV-N460OC-1GI
 • MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC
• Point of View/TGT GTX 460 TGT Ultra Charged
 • Evga Geforce GTX 460 Superclocked
 • Palit Geforce GTX 460 Sonic
• Gigabyte Geforce N460OC-768I
• Sparkle Geforce GTX 460
• Point of View Geforce GTX 460
*

Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Nvidia Geforce-Treiber
• Fraps 3.2.3
• GPU-Z 0.4.5

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 (Steam)
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.004 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • Need  for Speed: Shift v1.02 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.3 

*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung

*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce*
• *FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
  • Grafikkarten-Test mit über 200 Benchmarks: Vorbereitung   auf GTX  470/480 
 • So ermittelt PC Games Hardware      Preise

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (11. August 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel 25 Gehäuse für jeden Geschmack aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2010, Seite 74 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachfolgend finden Sie die Probanden im Preisvergleich.*

Big-Tower

• Lian Li TYR PC-X1000
• Thermaltake Element V
• Corsair Obsidian 700D
• NZXT Phantom
• Cooler Master HAF-X
• In Win Ironclad
• Lian Li PC-A77F
• Ikonik Ra 2000
• Antec DF-85
• Inter-Tech 2873-TX Extreme

Midi-Tower

• Lian Li PC-8FI
• Thermaltake Armor A90
• Lian Li TYR PC-X900
• Antec DF-35
• Fractal Design Define R2
• Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro Value
• Silverstone Precision PS04
• Inter-Tech IT-9908 Aspirator
• Arctic Cooling Silentium T11
• Enermax Staray

Kompakt-Gehäuse

• In Win Dragon Slayer
• NZXT Vulcan
• Silverstone Sugo SG04B
• Inter-Tech Elegance

• Lian Li PC-Q08
• Silverstone Sugo SG07

Weitere Gehäuse

• Lian Li PC-T1R Spider
• Antec Mini Skeleton-90

• Bitfenix Colossus
• Sharkoon Bandit

*Verwendete Programme*

• Ozone3D Furmark 1.6.5
• MSI Afterburner
• Core Damage
• Real Temp
• CPU-Z
• GPU-Z
• Speedfan
• Everest

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME  Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Energie-Special in PCGH 10/2010



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 
*Korrekturen/Ergänzungen:*
• Im Benchmark-Diagramm, S.10 unten rechts sind die Watt pro Fps angegeben, nicht „Watt” allein.


*Nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• Nvidia Inspector (od. Heft-DVD)
• Media Player Classic Home Cinema
• VLC Media Player (od. Heft-DVD)
• Core Damage (CPU-Stresstest)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)

*Aktuelle Treiber:*
• Nvidia Geforce-Treiber
• AMD Radeon-Treiber
​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Starcraft 2: Tuning

*News und weitere Artikel:
- Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm - Erste Details zum nächsten Blizzard-Abenteuer
- Starcraft 2 in 5.760 x 1.080 spielen
- Starcraft 2: Patch 1.0.3 zum Download erschienen
- Starcraft 2: Webseite vermittelt Mehrspieler-Training durch Profis
- Starcraft 2: Alle Cheats für den Singleplayer-Modus - Update
- Battle.net schützt Starcraft 2 vor Cracks und illegalen Downloads, glaubt Blizzard
- Starcraft 2: Systemanforderungen von Blizzard im Detail erläuterthttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=2097584 
- Starcraft 2: Blizzard löscht Maps mit anstößigem Inhalt
- Starcraft 2: Verbesserte Extreme-Optik, cleverer E-Sport-Modus plus Radeon-Probleme gelösthttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?p=2075712 
​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial CPU-Kühler-Marktübersicht
*​ 
*Getestete Kühler:
* 

Kühler|Link zum Preisvergleich
Akasa Venom|
Preisvergleich

Cooler Master V6 GT|
Preisvergleich

Corsair A50|
Preisvergleich

Corsair A70|
Preisvergleich

Phanteks PH-TC12|Nicht gelistet
Prolimatech Armageddon|
Preisvergleich

Scythe Rasetsu|
Preisvergleich

Titan Fenrir Evo|Nicht gelistet
Thermalright HR-02|
Preisvergleich

Xilence M606|Nicht gelistet


----------



## OSI_Lars (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bonusmaterial Marktübersicht Mäuse

**Die Mäuse im Überblick:
* 

Komponente|Link zum Preisvergleich
Roccat Kone[+]|
Preisvergleich

Razer Imperator|
Preisvergleich

Mionix NAOS 5000|
Preisvergleich

Mod-it LMX-5005|
Preisvergleich

Arctic M572|
Preisvergleich​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. August 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial Coole Grenzgänger*​
Ausführliche Kompaktkühlungs-Tests der offiziellen PCGHX-Wasserkühlungstester:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...2351-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h70-im-test.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...1389-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h50-im-test.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...tkuehlung-coolit-systems-eco-l-c-im-test.html


----------



## PCGH_Marco (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kaufberatungsserie Teil 1: Das optimale LCD

*- Untersuchung des Input Lag Testverfahrens
- Aktuelle News zu LCDs
- Hands-on-Test: Viewsonic VX2739wm - 27-Zoll-LCD-Monitor mit 1 Millisekunde Reaktionszeit
- Die Entwicklung der Bildschirme: Geschichte und Zukunft - Update
- Testmethoden LCDs
​


----------



## PCGH_Marco (18. August 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows 7 auf Diät
*​ 
*Alternativen zu Windows-Programmen:
* 

Kategorie | Produkt | Lizenz | Webseite
Media-Player | 1337-Player  | Freeware | 
DaanSystems - 1337player

Media-Player | KoolPlaya 1.3.1.3 | Keine Installation, Freeware | 
AKi-Software - Home of KoolPlaya

Browser | Chrome  | Freeware | 
Google Chrome - der schnelle, neue Browser. Fr PC, Mac und Linux

Browser | Chromium  | Open Source, Freeware | 
The Chromium Projects

Bildbetrachter | IrfanView  | Freeware | 
IrfanView - Freeware Graphic Viewer

Antivirusprogramm | Avira AntiVir  | Freeware | 
Free antivirus - Avira AntiVir*

Nützliche Tools für Windows 7:
* 

Kategorie | Produkt | Lizenz | Webseite
Festplatten-Aufräumer | CCleaner | Freeware | 
Ccleaner.de - Informationen zum Thema Ccleaner

Windows-Installations-CD verkleinern | vLite | Freeware | 
vLite - Windows Vista configuration tool

Dateigrößen-Anzeiger | TreeSize  | Freeware | 
JAM Software - Windows Freeware

Umwandler nicht löschbarer Dateien- | Unlocker  | Freeware | 
UNLOCKER 1.9.0 BY CEDRICK 'NITCH' COLLOMB


----------



## PCGH_Marco (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Spiele beschleunigen

*- Aktuelle Grafikkarten-Treiber
- Nützliche Tools
- Spiele-News
​


----------



## PCGH_Kristoffer (19. August 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel Laptops bis 1.000 Euro aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 10/2010, Seite 128 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nachfolgend finden Sie die Probanden im Preisvergleich.*

• Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG-434G64MN
• MSI GE600-i5447W7P
• ASUS N61JA-JX008V
• Toshiba Satellite A660-12Q
• Sony Vaio VPC-EA2S1E

*Verwendete Programme*

• Cinebench R10
• Everest
• GPU-Z
• CPU-Z
• 3DMark 2006
• HD Tach
• Battery Eater

*Benchmarkauswahl*

• Anno 1404 v1.2
• Crysis 1.21

Sollten Sie noch nicht im Extreme-Forum von PC Games Hardware registriert sein: Mit wenigen Mausklicks und völlig kostenlos können Sie sich unter PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME  Ihren Benutzeraccount sichern und fortan nicht nur mit uns und anderen Lesern diskutieren, sondern auch bei exklusiven Gewinnspielen, Lesertests und Quickpolls mitmachen oder Newsletter abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. August 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Best of Gamescom* in der PCGH 10/2010, Seite 108ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Weiterführende Links*
•  					Alle Hands-On-Tests von der Gamescom: Diablo 3, Crysis 2, The Witcher 2 und mehr 
• Gamescom 2010: Über 250.000 Besucher, aber nur knapp über Vorjahr
•  					Gesucht: Die hübschesten Gamescom-Messedamen - Jetzt abstimmen! 
•  					Gamescom 2010: Das waren die größten Flops und Enttäuschungen der Messe 

MfG,
Raff


----------

